# TARGET LED lights rework



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know if this is the correct place to ask this question, but here goes.

At some point this year, someone posted an article about how he reworked some inexpensive(CHEAP) LED lights he purchased at Target. The lights I am talking about are on a heavy duty clamp end. The poster, I'm sorry I don't know your name, took two of the lights apart and rewired them onto a shop made stand. I really did spend a bunch of time searching the forums, but I ran out of patience.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to say that I don't remember it Rick. What type of led lights were they?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, I found this $3 desk lamp at a thrift store. Took off the base and mounted it on a box onto my band saw. I put a toggle switch on it for on/off. The small light is a 50 watt equivalent LED spot light. Is this the kind of thing you're looking for? Not long ago, I converted the house and shop to LEDs. The garage has 5 of the 75 and 100w LED bulbs and really lights the place up. I used a number of under counter strip lights (LEDs) strategically placed on the rafters in the shop to light up all the dark corners. Mounted them on angled slices of 2/4 to aim them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Potowner1 said:


> I don't know if this is the correct place to ask this question, but here goes.
> 
> At some point this year, someone posted an article about how he reworked some inexpensive(CHEAP) LED lights he purchased at Target. The lights I am talking about are on a heavy duty clamp end. The poster, I'm sorry I don't know your name, took two of the lights apart and rewired them onto a shop made stand. I really did spend a bunch of time searching the forums, but I ran out of patience.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I too seem to remember that post but like you I have zero luck finding anything using the search thing. Tom has a good solution I think. He always comes up wirh good stuff. :smile:


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for trying everyone.

Maybe I got into the "cookin' Sherry" and dreamed this up???

Stay safe if you are on the road this weekend.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I did similar to Tom. My DP is close to a wall so I mounted one of those multiple swing arm type lights to the wall and I can pull it out and twist it to shine in any direction around the bit. Once in a while it would be nice if I had another one on the other side of the bit but it would probably get in the way of the quill handle.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I like your lamp add-on on your new Laguna Bandsaw Tom.

I took an old desk lamp work tossed. I took the base off and mounted it to the back side plate my bench grinder was on. Add an LED bulb and your are ready to go.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I used a couple of these LED lights from Lowes on my DeWalt 788 scroll saw.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Sele...Clip-On-Desk-Lamp-with-Metal-Shade/1000003084 actually this is a newer and slightly cheaper ($2 cheaper) version of the same lights that I used. I made a bracket from aluminum that fit around the upper arm of my saw with a mounting hole on both sides of the bracket for these lights. I removed the spring clip and then just attached the goose neck to the bracket. I would post a picture, but my desk computer is broke and thats where the pictures would be. I'm using my laptop right now. 

Would my post be what you are looking for? These are exceptionally nice lights that produce a very bright white light. I bought a bunch and also have them on my drill press, band saw, belt sander, etc. now.

I found it !!! Here is the link to my post regarding these lights on my scroll saw.

http://www.routerforums.com/wood-scrolling/81905-improved-lighting-my-scroll-saw.html

Charley


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Charley, thank you so much. That is exactly the post I was trying to find, in fact if you care to notice, I responded to your original post. These are really good lights for the money and I will go to Lowe's sometime today to see if they still sell this product. Great information on your scrolling also.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

They re-designed these lights, and dropped the price $2 since last year. The only visible difference is the shape of the head piece of the light. Otherwise, it seems to be identical to the ones being sold last year. The change shouldn't make any difference. The light head is now a short cylinder shape instead of the dome shape that it had last year. My Lowes had these on the shelf this past Wednesday when I was there, so I think they are still in stock everywhere.

Make certain that you only buy the lights with the spring clamp base. They offer the same light with a weighted base and the bottom end of the goose neck is a different design. It will be much harder to adapt to your saw's mounting bracket. The goose neck lights with the spring clamp are much easier to use.

Charley


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Rick,
I use LED gooseneck worklamps from IKEA. They're called Jansjo worklamps. 

JANSJÖ LED work lamp - black - IKEA. 

They cost about $10 ea. They're available with a clamp or a heavy flat base. It's fairly easy to turn a wooden base that has a large magnet recessed in the underside. I have 7 or 8 and use them all over my shop. Not a general light, but very focused. My only criticism is that they have an inline switch.


----------

